# "Fatphobics" discussion



## WG481 (Jul 28, 2021)

Rant ahead. Beware.
I am posting this from a more left-oriented point of view, in case any of you say I'm a Republican, Conservative, white piece of trash.


The whom are overweight in a life-threatening amount (commonly known as fat or obese) are pushing a fatphobia movement, claiming those who don't ally with them are the weight-equivalent version of racist. Here's why it isn't and here's why this is not a social reform we should make.


"Fat is healthy." No, it most certainly is not. Threatening your life to engorge in calories is something years of science has warned us about. Excessive amounts of fat leading to obesity are going to kill them, as their blood is thicker than Easy Cheese. My family has a history of cardiovascular problems due to fat, so I exercise to stay away from being overweight in the slightest.
"Fat is normal." In America, maybe. Everywhere else, no. Pushing a fat character agenda because of "normality" and "realism" is BS. Do you think someone like Pocahontas, a Native American Disney princess who was recently fat-attacked (made "realistic"), who runs around in the early ages of the common world in the forest would have weight to spare? No. There wouldn't simply be enough resources to get her that way during that time period. Do you think an artist likes their IP getting taken away and turned into a fat character? No. It's their portrayal of their own character. If they want them to be fat, they will be.
"Obese is a slur." Nope. It's a medical term. Why else would I be saying it? Yes, words like r***rded used to be one, but it is actually offensive in how it described people. Being obese is having an unhealthy excess amount of fat, and is a deadly condition as well. Morbid obesity is life threatening. Being one with autism is not life-threatening, which r****ded used to cover, but obesity is critical. It is not a slur, it is not a joke either. Your doctor is legitimately concerned for your life and would need to see weight loss before you are healthy again.
"You're fatphobic." Doesn't exist.
"This gym is fatphobic." Cause they don't have fat people on their walls? That's the ideal shape a gym wants to advertise. A goal, one healthy for a person to survive. Being obese is (as covered earlier) extremely dangerous.
No quote here, but I would like to point out that being overweight is different form being fat/obese. An overweight person is a few pounds off of recommended BMI and could be back in shape in no time. An obese person has gained an unhealthy amount of "overweight" (as I will call it) which could take them out at any second. This is why weight-loss is pushed.
Look, I'm not body shaming anyone (on purpose at least), but being unhealthily overweight can cause life-threatening and dangerous cardiovascular problems that will harm you as life goes on. Weight-loss would be the best option to stay alive. 

TL;DR:
Being fat is not normal or healthy, obese is not a slur, fatphobia does not exist, obesity is really deadly, and fatphobia is not a social construct that should appear. Quit pushing it.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 28, 2021)

America use to be thinner back then


----------



## DKB (Jul 28, 2021)

Lost 20 pounds recently and working on losing more. Being fat and trying to say it's healthy is fucking pathetic.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 28, 2021)

I've been on both sides of the spectrum. I was a fat kid, great shape in high school & college because of athletics, fat when I had kids back to great shape.

No one is doing you any favors by normalizing obesity, despite all the physical health problems it causes it will destroy your mental health.

The biggest stumbling block I think people hit is they lose weight but their not doing the right regimen to alter their composition.  If your 300lbs with a gut and spaghetti arms getting down to 180lbs with a gut and spaghetti arms is not going to make you happy or improve your health.

Cut those carbs, if have too much body fat your going to have to get comfortable with high intensity sprint workouts,  you can lose weight with diet, your not going to change composition and lose blubber on diet.

If you have 10-20 years in of bad diet on processed garbage food, Don't listen to people who are mocking you if you think "it's glandular".

What you mean is it's hormonal and there is a high likely hood that's true.  Start with a doctor that looks healthy that focus's on nutrition and is not Testosterone and Rx adverse and get a full spectrum hormone and nutrient check.

If your a dude walking around with low T (-300) all the exercise and nutrition in the world is not going to get you in any shape other than round, what General practitioner's will tell you is acceptable range is not.

Find out who the local "Dr. Swole" is, every town has one and fix your medical issues.  

Great resource.

https://www.youtube.com/user/drericberg123


----------



## LDAsh (Jul 28, 2021)

I think it should be perfectly legal for obese people to physically assault healthy slim fit people.  Since obese people are "ohhhhh, so unhealthy and right on death's doorstep and look at those Jabbas can barely walk, those disgusting useless slabs'o'flab!" then where's the excuse coming from to not be able to run away and avoid assaults?  Who is the court going to believe?  

Assaulting obnoxious fit people is great exercise!  I thought you guys wanted to help!?


----------



## WG481 (Jul 28, 2021)

jimbo13 said:


> I've been on both sides of the spectrum. I was a fat kid, great shape in high school & college because of athletics, fat when I had kids back to great shape.
> 
> No one is doing you any favors by normalizing obesity, despite all the physical health problems it causes it will destroy your mental health.
> 
> ...


I get the genetic and glandular part of being like that, but there are those who will post a TikTok about food mass consumption challenge and then proceed to complain about fatphobia.

Homie.

You just ate four tonnes of ghost peppers and enough Taco Bell to get the FBI questioning the Sewage team. No wonder why you've achieved gravitational pull.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2021)

Never heard anyone saying that, but for anyone who does say it is a idiot.
If you choose to be fat, and are aware of the risks, (not being healthy being the primary reason) and your okay with that. Then fine, I can't choose your body for you. However putting misinformation? yeah no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2021)

I should probably add on, fat shaming is not a good idea either. Those who are fat are fairly aware they are, doesn't mean you can't have a conversation with them, or help them out with their weight. It just means you shouldn't be an ass to someone JUST because they're fat. Generally speaking those that are obese have poorer sleep, which also means poorer mental health, and stress and anxiety can exacerbate the issue


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jul 29, 2021)

How quickly you gain and retain has many factors, suchas gut micriobiom (see: mouse experiments (1), lifestyle, genetics.

I suppose however that this is another 'bash em' topic,
so: IgnoreMe



[1] https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5082693/


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 29, 2021)

what is this thread about really?


----------



## Valwinz (Jul 29, 2021)

More Fatphobia is not good to be fat and i should know


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 9, 2021)

Well... At least the tic starts with the mention it's a rant. I'm not sure why this a political topic instead of a blog post, but ey... Why not?

I've got to share something personal here : my girlfriend 's currently obese. I feel for her character, not her physique. And that was fine until we got a baby. Now she's about to have an operation. At least I hope so (she... Kind of has a habit of altering or not keeping agreements in regards to the future).

Here's the thing : now our child is becoming more mobile, it requires more mobility from parents as well : going after her when she's hobbling around the house, picking up her doll and pacifier as she drops them everywhere, picking her up when she wants a hug (which happens a lot, BTW ), those things. And she's hardly a toddler, when playground become even more central than now.

And it's getting unfair. We went to an indoor playground yesterday. I spent that time with her in the ball pool (not sure if that's the correct English term), assisting her to the slide, getting her on and off the trampoline... The whole shebang. In the toddler part. I noticed the parents were about 80% female. In fact, men were at most a 20% presence in general (so the men weren't just sitting on the sidelines). So my girlfriend 's missing out... And it's more exhausting than it may sound. So I told her I'm not going to keep doing this all the time.
Meanwhile, she's having a hard time on many things. Her job requires her standing and moving around a lot (1). Her feet are killing her at the end of the day. And because she has to drag the excess weight around, she's more tired as well. Which she spends watching television, eating "comfort food" (aka: potato chips). We've had arguments about it, but I've given up on that because... Well... What can I say? I'm in front of my computer as well lots of the time. And since the pandemic, my physique suffered as well. 

But it's getting to the point where she can't pick up or child anymore, or been down to pick up a pacifier from the floor. And that's not just creating tensions, but motivating her to get the operation as well. 

Oh, and she's a nurse. She knows first hand the dangers of obesity. But like smokers know, she ignored it. She does think deniers of reality are dumb, though. If you're fat, you shouldn't normalize it. 


(1): and this is a far less taxing  job than her previous one


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

Being skinny can also be unhealthy. 
I know this from experience, having had severe IBS for nearly 15 years of my life.
People always say "oh your so skinny eat more etc". 
I literally couldn't gain 10 pounds. 

I'm doing much better now, but I feel for people with actual medical issues that prevent them from reaching their fitness goals. 
That being said, obesity is not healthy. We shouldn't celebrate obesity anymore than we should have celebrated my IBS. 
Please be kind to people before you assume that they are just lazy or undisciplined.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 15, 2021)

I think being kind to others should be a given. Make it the first amendment. People fail to do this just to feed their ego and sense of self righteousness.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

Rule of thumb is don't tell someone to fix something if they can't fix it in a moment.

Fat people rather have enough of this hatred and mocking because of how do they look.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2021)

I've never been fat but I've been on the opposite side of that spectrum.
Trust me, underweight isn't good neither.

I looked like a holocaust survivor for a period :/


----------



## HalfScoper (Sep 15, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think being kind to others should be a given. Make it the first amendment. People fail to do this just to feed their ego and sense of self righteousness.


cringe if not sarcastic



tsao said:


> Rule of thumb is don't tell someone to fix something if they can't fix it in a moment.
> 
> Fat people rather have enough of this hatred and mocking because of how do they look.


Pfft that's like the most casual excuse they have when you ask them about it, "I just can't fix it right now", well yeah duh buddy but if you never start it will never change, and I feel that OPs message was directed at exactly those people that won't ever start because it is always easier to complain.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 15, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> Pfft that's like the most casual excuse they have when you ask them about it, "I just can't fix it right now", well yeah duh buddy but if you never start it will never change, and I feel that OPs message was directed at exactly those people that won't ever start because it is always easier to complain.


Then don't wonder people don't want anything in common with you if you're being such a dick.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 15, 2021)

HalfScoper said:


> cringe if not sarcastic


If you think the "first amendment" part is serious, then there's something wrong with you.

If you think anything else in the message is "laughable" then there's something wrong with you. It amazes me how many people can get the idea of "being kind to others" as cringeworthy, but exactly that behaviour is what I'm taking about.


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

tsao said:


> Then don't wonder people don't want anything in common with you if you're being such a dick.



You say this as if Halfscoper has any interest in associating with fat holocaust survivors.




Taleweaver said:


> Well... At least the tic starts with the mention it's a rant. I'm not sure why this a political topic instead of a blog post, but ey... Why not?
> 
> I've got to share something personal here : my girlfriend 's currently obese. I feel for her character, not her physique. And that was fine until we got a baby. Now she's about to have an operation. At least I hope so (she... Kind of has a habit of altering or not keeping agreements in regards to the future).
> 
> ...



Get in insanely good shape and make her jealous enough to try. Make her understand that if she loves you then you are worth the effort. Every time she doesn't work out, every time she eats comfort food instead of a healthy option, remind her that you're worth the effort.
If she still can't show you that respect...well it's your life, my friend. I think you deserve someone who cares enough to try.
One way to hold her accountable is to make her weigh herself daily and write it on a calendar. Tell her that's the very least she could do. Hard data will force a reality check.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Sep 15, 2021)

agree. being fat is a bad thing. But I don't really care if others are. As long as I worry about my own health (and my family and friends)


----------



## Beware (Sep 15, 2021)

If you aren’t that person’s GP then you should keep your mouth shut about their “health.”  Beyond “health” there are tons of barriers to healthy living including disability and poverty.


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 15, 2021)

People who give overweight people crap all the time are also the same people who call people who wear glasses "four-eyes", or redheads with freckles "salami-skin", or black people "n*****".  They just love to be a prick to everyone, and that's a fact.
Don't pretend like it's ever anything different to what I just said there...


----------



## elk1007 (Sep 15, 2021)

LDAsh said:


> People who give overweight people crap all the time are also the same people who call people who wear glasses "four-eyes", or redheads with freckles "salami-skin", or black people "n*****".  They just love to be a prick to everyone, and that's a fact.
> Don't pretend like it's ever anything different to what I just said there...



Are fat shaming and racism really comparable? 
Climb down off the cross, dude.


----------



## LDAsh (Sep 15, 2021)

I didn't say they were comparable.  You're seeing things that aren't there?  You need to brush up on your reading comprehension.
I was talking about the type of people who have nothing else going on in their lives but to give other people crap.  Worthless maggots.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 17, 2021)

I never understood the concept of fatphobia. I can’t imagine being afraid of a person with a top speed of 5 miles per hour that’s far too big to attack me with any degree of stealth. All I have to do is walk away at a brisk pace, the threat will pass out from being winded or succumb to heart disease long before I need a break.

For the record, I am in favour of shame working as a deterrent. Shame is your natural, built-in mechanism that lets you know you’re probably doing something self-destructive. You can’t be “healthy at any size” and suffer from “fat shaming” at the same time - are you comfortable in your own skin or not? I refuse to believe that there is one morbidly obese person on this planet that doesn’t realise they’re on a path of self-destruction. We can talk poverty, disease or disability all day, but the largest slice of the diet pie is, and always has been, calories in and calories out. It’s not glandular, it’s addiction, no different than being addicted to anything else. If you’d shame a crack addict, you shouldn’t feel any different about shaming someone actively in the process of killing themselves with food. You get compassion when you try to do something about the issue - if you’re proud of your addiction, you don’t get any. We shouldn’t be accepting or tolerant in regards to obesity, it’s one of the biggest contributing factors of premature death in the western world.


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

your strawmaning so hard all those things you said in your post op never are actully said


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

Beware said:


> If you aren’t that person’s GP then you should keep your mouth shut about their “health.”  Beyond “health” there are tons of barriers to healthy living including disability and poverty.


well i mean fat people need to lose weight lol and tbh if they wont bullied they wouldnt


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

but sure im fatphobic i honestly find fat people very unattractive and would prefer not to be close friends with them


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

LDAsh said:


> People who give overweight people crap all the time are also the same people who call people who wear glasses "four-eyes", or redheads with freckles "salami-skin", or black people "n*****".  They just love to be a prick to everyone, and that's a fact.
> Don't pretend like it's ever anything different to what I just said there...


i have glasses never have said the n word to a black person and have didnt even know salami skin was offensive but yeah fat people need help lol and i wouldnt want to be freinds with them


----------



## SG854 (Apr 7, 2022)

Norris said:


> but sure im fatphobic i honestly find fat people very unattractive and would prefer not to be close friends with them


Das messed up


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

SG854 said:


> Das messed up


if fat people dont like it then get skinny bozo


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2022)

Norris said:


> but sure im fatphobic i honestly find fat people very unattractive and would prefer not to be close friends with them


I understand your point (subjective but understandable) regarding attractiveness... But why would you prefer "not to be close friends"?

There may be sound reasons, but I'm not sure which ones you talk about.
I guess you could say "I would feel bad/sad having a close friends that can barely move around and could die any day because of obesity", is something like that the logic behind preferring "not to be close friends"? Or is it something else?


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> I understand your point (subjective but understandable) regarding attractiveness... But why would you prefer "not to be close friends"?
> 
> There may be sound reasons, but I'm not sure which ones you talk about.
> I guess you could say "I would feel bad/sad having a close friends that can barely move around and could die any day because of obesity", is something like that the logic behind preferring "not to be close friends"? Or is it something else?


cause im fatphobic


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2022)

Norris said:


> cause im fatphobic


Yeah, but that is only a word, and open to interpretations and open definitions.

I am asking you about your personal interpretation and personal reason of preferring "not to be close friends".

According to you, why would a fatphobic prefer "not to be close friends", what is the logic that a fatphobic has for this particular decision, for example. You could say "because a fatphobic think they smell bad and wouldn't want one close to them", or "because a fatphobic is afraid of dying if one falls over them while watching movie together", or... Well, you get it, what would be the logic for a fatphobic in this case.


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, but that is only a word, and open to interpretations and open definitions.
> 
> I am asking you about your personal interpretation and personal reason of preferring "not to be close friends".
> 
> According to you, why would a fatphobic prefer "not to be close friends", what is the logic that a fatphobic has for this particular decision, for example. You could say "because a fatphobic think they smell bad and wouldn't want one close to them", or "because a fatphobic is afraid of dying if one falls over them while watching movie together", or... Well, you get it, what would be the logic for a fatphobic in this case.


because my uncle beat me with a wii remote and he is fat


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 7, 2022)

Norris said:


> because my uncle beat me with a wii remote and he is fat


Do you have also phobia to motion controls? Well, that's a very common phobia too... But you sure agree aiming with motion controls is quite more responsive than using analog sticks, not as precise at pointing with the wiimote but good anyway. Hope your uncle didn't deprive you from enjoying this control scheme... Or perhaps he turned you into a PC gamer exclusively?


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> Do you have also phobia to motion controls? Well, that's a very common phobia too... But you sure agree aiming with motion controls is quite more responsive than using analog sticks, not as precise at pointing with the wiimote but good anyway. Hope your uncle didn't deprive you from enjoying this control scheme... Or perhaps he turned you into a PC gamer exclusively?


i like the wii i dont like fat people cause he is in jail for abusiving his girlfreind


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Apr 7, 2022)

Apply the same to trans. Being trans is not a normality but an abnormality. One should not push this.


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Apply the same to trans. Being trans is not a normality but an abnormality. One should not push this.


agree its a illness unfortaley theirs not a cure all trans people are mentally deranged if you cant see your gender when your born you got some big issues im not gonna hate them i just wish they got help and were not mentally challenged


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2022)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> Apply the same to trans. Being trans is not a normality but an abnormality. One should not push this.


The internet existence isn't normal, yet you are using it anyway.


----------



## Norris (Apr 7, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> The internet existence isn't normal, yet you are using it anyway.


interent has done good for society what have trans people done besides kill themselves and complain on twitter


----------

